

Sudden death of American engineer in Singapore raises questions - ismaelc
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/15/3993314/american-shane-todd-engineer-dead-singapore-huawei-suspicious

======
anigbrowl
Per the guidelines, here's the original article:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/afbddb44-7640-11e2-8eb6-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/afbddb44-7640-11e2-8eb6-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2KzVJrFJo)
It's better to link to this than to a 'reprint.'

Disturbing story, to say the least. It's hard to avoid the feeling that we're
drifting into another cold war.

